# Why do these things happen at night ?



## Hanmillmum (May 2, 2014)

We had a problem cannula this week (Medtronic Sure T) with the actual tubing disconnecting itself at the tubing connector end, reservoir end was intact. I had set my alarm for 2am anyway so would have picked it up but little one woke as the loose tube was scratching her stomach. Not sure how long it had been detached but BG's were 18  Anyway quick change and back on top of things after another 90mins or so. Pump would not have alarmed as it was thinking it was still delivering.

Have informed Medtronic who are sending an envelope for me to return faulty product in. Have had this once before with one of the Quick Set cannulas when we were first starting out. Not good and a night was lost on basal testing, grrrr!


----------



## Maryanne29 (May 2, 2014)

These things always feel worse at night. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Sally71 (May 2, 2014)

We have had a few problems with cannulas failing or falling off at night which we for one reason or another haven't noticed and have woken up to BGs of around 18-20 and ketones of 2-3.  Oops, annoying isn't it!  I used to panic about it but i don't any more as I know what I'm doing now, get some insulin in quickly and it all comes back down to normal within a couple of hours.  The last time it happened it turned out that she had put the pump back on after bath but had forgotten to plug it back into the cannula!  I did a test in the night that came out at 12, that's not unusual for her though, I'm constantly increasing basal trying to stop high readings at night, so just did a correction and went back to bed.  Then in the morning it transpired that that correction must have gone all over the bedclothes and pyjamas instead of into her, so now I always try to check that everything is plugged in and looking normal before I correct at night!


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 2, 2014)

Will have to watch out for that one Sally, as she gets more independent with age. At the moment she occasionally pops her pump back on herself after a bath but it's usually me. Also she doesn't like it off for too long around her usual routine, probably because she has had it from being so young, this may well change though!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 2, 2014)

Ah rats H that's rotten. Good for you for reporting it though.


----------



## Redkite (May 2, 2014)

Things ALWAYS go wrong at night or at inconvenient times.  My son has had two infected cannula sites in over six years of pumping, the first was the night before we were due to go on holiday to France.  The second was on the Friday night of a bank holiday weekend!  

Sorry you had a rotten night though - annoying when it's a "hardware" failure, as though there aren't already enough tricky variables without that!


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 3, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Things ALWAYS go wrong at night or at inconvenient times.  My son has had two infected cannula sites in over six years of pumping, the first was the night before we were due to go on holiday to France.  The second was on the Friday night of a bank holiday weekend!



Sounds nasty  , not experienced this (as yet), and great timing as usual yes!


----------

